# Internet during a flight



## Bocker

Hey,

have ever been in an airplane and surfed on the Internet at the same time? I would like to ask you whether you can surf with your computer during the flight. Is this possible? Does every airline offer such a service? I found no information on this website yet.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Some airlines are starting to implement in-flight WiFi for a fee. I know some Continental flights have it at the moment.


----------



## Calibretto

Most of the major airlines have WiFi, but usually you have to pay for it; between $7-$12 per flight.


----------



## 1337dingo

i wonder how much trouble you would get in if you played CS:S while on a plane? and the terrorists plant the bomb? and you had sound up with no headphones...


----------



## voyagerfan99

1337dingo said:


> i wonder how much trouble you would get in if you played CS:S while on a plane? and the terrorists plant the bomb? and you had sound up with no headphones...



I don't think you'd hear any of the game noise over the noise of the plane.


----------



## DMGrier

Yeah I have used the plane wifi before on US airways but it is like using dial up but I am not going to complain cause it is nice to have to do things like read and post on this forum and read articles on engadget.com.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

I thought planes still made you turn off your phones because of "interference"


----------



## tremmor

Mine has a airplane mode. you can access it and look but not receive. think i said it right. still learning though. i can play games while in flight. already on the phone and downloaded.


----------



## voyagerfan99

tremmor said:


> Mine has a airplane mode. you can access it and look but not receive. think i said it right. still learning though. i can play games while in flight. already on the phone and downloaded.



Yeah most new phones have an airplane mode for that. It's not like you'd be able to make a call in the air anyways. Too far away from a cell tower.


----------



## ScottALot

Contrary to popular belief, using Airplane Mode isn't an excuse for having your electronic device on... another concern is that EMI, while hardly an issue in everyday life, could interfere with precision instruments on the plane. So when a flight attendant asks you to turn off your stuff, and you think you're clever saying you've got airplane mode on, you're just wasting your time.

Also, how the F*** are they getting Wi-Fi up there? Satellite?


----------



## tremmor

I don't know. I agree with ya. Always turned it off and have been on the plane several times in the past two months. always turned it off. way i understand and not clever i can put in airplane mode and play a game without trying to find a signal. For sure if i could figure it out how if or was to buy or receive the internet you would have to modify or change the server. im not ready for that. a trip in the future to Australia and new Zealand and long trip i will be ready.


----------



## voyagerfan99

ScottALot said:


> Also, how the F*** are they getting Wi-Fi up there? Satellite?



Yes, the same way they have DirectTV on flights now.

http://wlanbook.com/how-does-airplane-wifi-work/


----------



## tremmor

thank you. im checking now.
Direct tv ..........please. don't get no better. 
Never heard that one. 
oh well........


----------

